
“Bifinexed” Twitter account suspended following spam reports - ForHackernews
https://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/comments/7vv1gc/after_failing_to_spam_my_twitter_with_400000_fake/
======
zuzun
Might be suspended because someone posted details of an alleged new bank
account on their support forum and Bitfinexed shared a screenshot of that post
on Twitter.

